# Special PATHO & ENT Coaching Classes At Philmedics.



## Dr.Anas (Oct 26, 2011)

PhilMedics is the world's famous academy for UHS, USMLE, PLAB & FCPS preparation, it's situated in Lahore (near Hafeez Centre) & people from all over the world study there (either at academy or online). :cool!:
PATHO & ENT new session will be starting from 28th July at PhilMedics. (by Dr.Naeem Ijaz)
15 slots (+5 online) were available.
Now we are left with 7_8 seats & 4 online seats. :thumbsup:
Admissions to evening classes will be on first come first serve basis.
Dr.Naeem & Dr.Zain teaches very interactively, so they usually take few students.
(Note: there is no outdated PowerPoint teaching concept)
Dr.Naeem Ijaz: 03334398846


----------

